# The new Giant Revolt - cross/gravel grinder bike



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

More of a gravel grinder I suppose, but pretty nice looking bike and the Giant "dirt drop" is actually a pretty nice bar they have on it too. I got to see one at the LBS yesterday.

Cool to see more of these bikes showing up.

Showcase: Revolt - Giant Bicycles / Bikes


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

I personally like the Anyroad better.

<img src=https://www.giant-bicycles.com/_generated/_generated_us/bikes/models/images/2000/2014/Anyroad_1_black.jpg>


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah the frame on that one is nice. I like the curves it has and the continuous line from top tube to seat stays.


----------



## ozbikebuddy (Mar 3, 2004)

i checked out a Revolt at a shop her in Oz the other night. Not a bad beastie at all. like the idea/concept. 

I will say thought not a huge amount of rear tyre clearence is you throw in a 2inch/5omm tyre.

Otherwise this would be a very nice adition to my quiver of rides


----------



## lw80 (Sep 6, 2013)

I agree with jrm,the Anyroad is just awesome


----------



## 93 litespeed (Oct 11, 2005)

Where did you see the Revolt? I have a TCX with Sram hydros on order delayed 2 months, Giant is blaming Sram brakes for the delay.


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

93 litespeed said:


> Where did you see the Revolt? I have a TCX with Sram hydros on order delayed 2 months, Giant is blaming Sram brakes for the delay.


Bike Haven in NJ


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Hmmm, plus you have a plain old awesome cross bike to choose from. It'll be interesting to see how these bikes sell.


----------



## briley (Jun 10, 2013)

There's something I don't get about the Revolt. Why is the Revolt 0 so expensive? It's the same price as a nice Crux, like the Evo Rival Disc, and it's aluminum. Wouldn't carbon be a better frame for gravel grinding, or long rides than aluminum? Maybe I'm missing something obvious, but I don't get it.


----------



## jhmeathead (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone who has seen a Giant Anyroad how is the tire clearance? Could it fit a 40 or 45?


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Apparently they ship with 32c tires. by the looks of it theres stay and fork clearance for larger tires.

<img src=https://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/2013-Giant-Anyroad-dirt-road-disc-brake-road-bike07.jpg>

<img src=https://cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images/news/2013/05/20/1369089303933-11vvewi2bst2e-670-75.jpg>


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

I demo'ed a Revolt 1 this past weekend and felt it was the most jarring, teeth rattling ride ever for a gravel bike. It was hard to perceive where the harshness was coming from, fork, bars, or tire pressure? Maybe a combination of them all, but the rep tried to say it was because I needed a med/lrg instead of the medium I was riding. I can't imagine a size change for upper torso weight distribution making it that much smoother, but I could be wrong. My plan is to go try a larger size when they get one in, but will most likely stick to a steel frame and fork.


----------



## scottt1 (Mar 20, 2008)

i'm thinking about getting a revolt 1. anyone have any more reviews on this bike since this thread started? thanks for any input


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

The Anyroad has a build that makes sense for gravel racing (isolated seatstay, sloping top tube) but the Revolt? What a hunk of garbage. Not saying the Anyroad looks fun at all, but at least it's atrociousness is in the name of performance.

F--
A Defy would probably feel about the same as that bike on gravel.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

The shop I works at do have a few of the lower ends builds of the Revolt. I really like the bike, I'm actually looking into something like this for urban/gravel and I was wondering about building up from that frameset to my own specs. I know I can't buy frameset only, but what you guys think about this bike being adequate for aggressive urban environment and longer commutes in the city , I'm looking for something fast that can handle curbs, potholes, gravel paths, but still light, aggressive and versatile with rear rack option, mudguards, disc brakes, good tire clearance, etc ?

Or other models from companies like Cannondale, Rocky Mountain, etc ?


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

David C said:


> The shop I works at do have a few of the lower ends builds of the Revolt. I really like the bike, I'm actually looking into something like this for urban/gravel and I was wondering about building up from that frameset to my own specs. I know I can't buy frameset only, but what you guys think about this bike being adequate for aggressive urban environment and longer commutes in the city , I'm looking for something fast that can handle curbs, potholes, gravel paths, but still light, aggressive and versatile with rear rack option, mudguards, disc brakes, good tire clearance, etc ?
> 
> Or other models from companies like Cannondale, Rocky Mountain, etc ?


Kona Jake the Snake Frameset........About 650.00 without Pro Deal. 7005 Aluminum, Full Carbon/steerer/fork. Internal cable, Disc specific. Rack and Fender mounts front and rear. Tapered steer 44/56. I have no ride experience yet so take my suggestion accordingly, but mine will be done next week and has built up flawlessly.


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

David C said:


> The shop I works at do have a few of the lower ends builds of the Revolt. I really like the bike, I'm actually looking into something like this for urban/gravel and I was wondering about building up from that frameset to my own specs. I know I can't buy frameset only, but what you guys think about this bike being adequate for aggressive urban environment and longer commutes in the city , I'm looking for something fast that can handle curbs, potholes, gravel paths, but still light, aggressive and versatile with rear rack option, mudguards, disc brakes, good tire clearance, etc ?
> 
> Or other models from companies like Cannondale, Rocky Mountain, etc ?


Graham's Varied Adventures: Join the Revolt!
Here is a review I wrote for my Revolt 1. It is a very versatile bike. It does look a bit like the little black duck but performance wise it is excellent.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

ghettocop said:


> Kona Jake the Snake Frameset........About 650.00 without Pro Deal. 7005 Aluminum, Full Carbon/steerer/fork. Internal cable, Disc specific. Rack and Fender mounts front and rear. Tapered steer 44/56. I have no ride experience yet so take my suggestion accordingly, but mine will be done next week and has built up flawlessly.


We also have this bike right next to it, in bright orange color. They do look very similar except for the price. I'll check it out too, thanks.

And I'll read that review later today when I get the time. Thanks for posting it up


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

So I've read the review, also looked up the Kona online and in the shop today. Verdict is the Kona is out of my budget and the Revolt 1 would be in my price range, if I can get a pro deal from Giant on it. Worst case I'd take the Revolt 2 at under $1000msrp, but I would prefer the specs of the Revolt 1, mostly the drivetrain, wheels and brakes.

I'll check it out with the shop tomorrow. I kinda really want a fast bike ASAP for commutes instead of having to drag my urban pig bike trough the metro.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

What I don't get about the Revolt is Giant's rationale behind the sizing. They have super short top tubes and almost no difference between adjacent sizes.

Looking at the geometry, the variance in reach is only about .5 inch total across all five sizes. A blatant example is the L versus XL . . . only 5mm difference in effective top tube (despite identical seat & head angles, so there's nothing significant hiding in the math). 

The Specialized AWOL size S and M cover the same range as all fives sizes of Revolt, and the L and XL size AWOLs are so much longer that they would literally correspond to XXXXXL in a Revolt if you extended Giant's size progression.

The geo's on these gravel bikes is all over the map when you look at Giant, Spec, Salsa, etc. I'm having a hard time mapping it to my baseline size/handling expectations from my road and mountain bikes. To some extent, I guess this shouldn't be a surprise, since its a relatively new category, but I'm a bit shocked at the scale of differences.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Inertia is right. Sizing is really wonky with some of these bikes.

However, other than price, not sure why anyone would do a Alum (alloy) based bike as a gravel grinder? Maybe a commuter bike, but on any moderately rough road, save up 'cause you're gonna need regular visits to the dentist to replace your fillings. Much much better options out there.

This is a short list, probably 3x as many options.

- Surly Straggler - Surly Straggler review | road.cc
- All City Macho Man Disc - All-City Macho Man Disc Review | Urban Velo
- Vassago Fisticuff - It?s Time for Fisticuffs with Vassago?s New Drop Bar Monster Crosser
- Soma Wolverine - Wolverine | SOMA Fabrications
- Kona Rove - Kona Rove - first ride review - BikeRadar


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

I really like the Wolverine, so I was really bummed when I learned they weren't offering anything larger than a 58cm. At 6'4" a 58cm is a categorical no-go. My only other nit w/ their geo was the chainstays are shorted than I'd prefer.

Speaking of . . . the chainstay dimension is another spec that varies dramatically despite apparently identical target use: 455mm on the AWOL vs 425mm on the Wolverine. Yet both are steel, SS and belt-compatible, 72-deg head angle bikes that will take 45c tires with fenders. I suppose that might be easily explained if Spec measured at full extension of the slides and Soma measured at min extension.

I wish some publication or blog would do a roundtable discussion of these design choices and trade-offs. I'd love to hear their rationales.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

WA-CO said:


> Inertia is right. Sizing is really wonky with some of these bikes.
> 
> However, other than price, not sure why anyone would do a Alum (alloy) based bike as a gravel grinder? Maybe a commuter bike, but on any moderately rough road, save up 'cause you're gonna need regular visits to the dentist to replace your fillings. Much much better options out there.
> 
> ...


How about the Raleigh Tamland? The 105 version is priced right.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

InertiaMan said:


> I really like the Wolverine, so I was really bummed when I learned they weren't offering anything larger than a 58cm. At 6'4" a 58cm is a categorical no-go. My only other nit w/ their geo was the chainstays are shorted than I'd prefer.
> 
> Speaking of . . . the chainstay dimension is another spec that varies dramatically despite apparently identical target use: 455mm on the AWOL vs 425mm on the Wolverine. Yet both are steel, SS and belt-compatible, 72-deg head angle bikes that will take 45c tires with fenders. I suppose that might be easily explained if Spec measured at full extension of the slides and Soma measured at min extension.
> 
> I wish some publication or blog would do a roundtable discussion of these design choices and trade-offs. I'd love to hear their rationales.


Check out black mountain cycles


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

I saw that Giant is offering Anyroad in carbon in 2015.

AnyRoad CoMax (2015) | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------



## GSPChilliwack (Jul 30, 2013)

WA-CO said:


> Inertia is right. Sizing is really wonky with some of these bikes.
> 
> However, other than price, not sure why anyone would do a Alum (alloy) based bike as a gravel grinder? Maybe a commuter bike, but on any moderately rough road, save up 'cause you're gonna need regular visits to the dentist to replace your fillings. Much much better options out there.
> 
> ...


Similar to the Rove--I just noticed the Brodie Monster.

Brodie Bikes


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

I tried the Revolt but ended up with the TCX but was seriously looking at a Kona Jake the Snake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YCHub (Aug 30, 2014)

Has any one ridden this bike in comparison to a similarly specced 'cross bike? If so, could hear some pros and cons?


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

Another option in the segment, Milwaukee Bicycle Company "Fugitive":

https://www.benscycle.com/p-5488-milwaukee-bicycle-co-gravel-frame-builder.aspx?

Seems geometrically pretty close to a Soma Doublecross Disc. Ain't cheap at $899 for frame/fork, but that's not bad considering its handmade by Waterford of True Temper OX Platinum.

If it had another 8mm of tire clearance I'd be a potential customer.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*Revolt 1*

I just bought the Revolt 1 (on sale 2014) size L. I'm 6'2" and it fits me perfect totally stock. Rode it 50 miles this weekend on everything from pavement to single track, but mostly good ol gravel. It's my first non-mountain bike (I have a Charge Cooker hard tail and a Trek Fuel full suspension as well). All I can say is I had a total blast on this thing!


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*The Revolt*





















Since it's currently only 12 degrees outside I thought I'd post a few pix from yesterday's ride on the Revolt here in Colorado Springs.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*Revolt 1*

A cold Saturday trip up Rampart Range road this morning.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

The Norco Search looks really cool.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

No kidding & 2100 US for a 105 kit..

<img src=https://www.norco.com/img/bikes/043300-1-full.png>


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I looked at the Revolt 1 yesterday and it looked pretty good. Any other ride reports on the Revolt? Curious on what terrain you ride on and how the components are standing up.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuzzwardo said:


> I looked at the Revolt 1 yesterday and it looked pretty good. Any other ride reports on the Revolt? Curious on what terrain you ride on and how the components are standing up.


I've had mine almost 6 months now and have ridden it on everything. Pavement is still boring (in my opinion) but I did hit 43mph just last month on the stuff. I also endo'd for the first time on some technical single track dropping down some stairs. The best thing is how well this bike climbs on slippery surfaces. Basically I just love riding this bike. I own a full suspension 26r, a front suspension 29r and the Revolt gets more ride time than those two combined. And again, Im not a person who likes to ride on roads. Hope that helps.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

Sounds like we are very similar. I am not very comfortable on the road, and would like the option to go from road to gravel to dirt. What size tires are you running? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

I thought I would upgrade to fatter tires but the factory ones have been just about perfect. I won't make a change until these wear out. I run them at about 40psi by the way.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Dolbydarma said:


> I've had mine almost 6 months now and have ridden it on everything. Pavement is still boring (in my opinion) but I did hit 43mph just last month on the stuff. I also endo'd for the first time on some technical single track dropping down some stairs. The best thing is how well this bike climbs on slippery surfaces. Basically I just love riding this bike. I own a full suspension 26r, a front suspension 29r and the Revolt gets more ride time than those two combined. And again, Im not a person who likes to ride on roads. Hope that helps.


How does the AL frame ride? Bock in the begining of the thread someone said the ride was real rough.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

I was concerned with the aluminum frame until I rode it. I'm not sure if it's the crazy rear triangle or the carbon fork and seat post but it really eats up the vibrations with ease. My buddy has a steal salsa gravel bike and he didn't realize mine was aluminum even after riding it for awhile on gravel. My 29r is steal which was a huge improvement over my prev aluminum hard tail for comfort, so I know how much better a steal frame can feel.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Dolby, any idea of the weight?


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

jrm said:


> Dolby, any idea of the weight?


Right at 30lbs.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

wingy said:


> Graham's Varied Adventures: Join the Revolt!
> Here is a review I wrote for my Revolt 1. It is a very versatile bike. It does look a bit like the little black duck but performance wise it is excellent.


That was one of the better,more practical reviews I have ever read.
Well done
Thanks


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

Another great ride on the Revolt!

The local trails have been hit hard with record amounts of rain this year... Luckily I've got this bike and some great gravel to enjoy!


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

Dolby,
Nice pics... I live right near Ute and ride Rampart fairly often as well!

I'll second the older post recommending a look at the Norco Search. It ticks all the boxes I was looking for: disc brakes, carbon frame, steep(er) headtube angle (I believe it is 72.5), not a long wheelbase, room for 40s, and add in thru-axles front and rear and it's tough to argue with that combination. It's a real "quiver of one" bike that'll work great with 2 wheelsets. I like riding road as well as gravel and the slacker angles and long wheelbase of some of these bikes can make the bike seem not as much fun on twisty descents. It could be that the last road bikes I've had all have very"agressive" handling - and I do like that.

I ended up getting an Asylum Meuse and building it up with some leftover Ultegra parts (I had to buy a few things on ebay) and then getting the TRP thru-axel fork. It changed the feel of the bike on gravel descents so there is absolutely no fork chatter with the HyRds. It really inspires confidence. The Ultegra build with a set of Ritchey WCS (a.k.a. DT Swiss) hubs laced to Velocity Aileron rims comes it at 19.4lbs! It's not quite as "race" oriented as my Tarmac - but it handles the twisties quite nicely. So much so that I haven't ridden the Tarmac that much since getting it.









The Meuse frame with a Columbus fork is currently selling for $850 here:
https://www.westernbikeworks.com/product/asylum-cycles-2015-meuse-cx-frameset
a bit more than the Nashbar, but I've been quite impressed with it's versatility.

S


----------

